# Really? In the Wall?!



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

Even though this happened a while ago I just feel the need to post this today. While I was at camp my mom was taking care of Teddy Bear for me  and she did a fantastic job except for that incident i the last week before I came home :? So my mom was playing with Teddy Bear while she had (all-natural) hair color in her hair... So she didn't want to put him back in his cage because she was going to play with him after she rinsed it out... So she checked the bathroom for any holes in the wall and saw there was none, except she missed the really small one under the cabinet thats really hard to see...and she let him run around in the bathroom with the door closed. So after she rinsed it out she couldn't find him any where and she tapped the counter really hard to see if he would snuffle and he did so she heard him coming from under the cabinet where she discovered there was a hole :shock: so she stuffed her hand inside but wouldnt fit so she made the hole slightly bigger in size so her hand would fit and she picked him up and got him out but he was all dusty and scared but she took care of that from bathing him and he relaxed and got cleaned up... She gave him a lot of mealworms as rewards for being a good boy in the bath..  So when I got back she told me about that story and I was like :shock: but I wasn't mad. Hes okay and thats what matters. So this is a lesson to everyone, dont leave your hedgie unattended.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Another HHC member had to rip apart their bathroom...like reno-level ripped apart :shock: But I can't remember who it was. Pretty funny, tho'...cuz it wasn't happening to me.

No matter how well you have hedgie-proofed, they WILL find a way to get where you'd rather they didn't.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

MissC said:


> Another HHC member had to rip apart their bathroom...like reno-level ripped apart :shock: But I can't remember who it was. Pretty funny, tho'...cuz it wasn't happening to me.
> 
> No matter how well you have hedgie-proofed, they WILL find a way to get where you'd rather they didn't.


 :? At least she only had to make the hole a little bigger than it was and was soooo hidden like under the cabinet but like going into the wall but like still attached to the cabinet...wait do you get it?


----------

